# Has anyone overcome body temperature rising?



## citysleeps5 (Jul 12, 2012)

That's my main problem right now. When I get nervous my body temperature rises and I begin sweating profusely. Has anyone here been able to overcome this?


----------



## Star241 (Jun 12, 2015)

I have exactly the same problem, apart from it is no so much sweating but just unbearable heat and blushing. 


At the time, it seems as though I just slowly keep on getting hotter and hotter, until I look severely sunburnt. And then when everybody keeps on looking I just hotter.


Although it is caused by anxiety, physical things do help me. Whenever I feel it happening, although it is not so much caused by the physical, these physical things do help;


Drink LOADS of water. Keep on drinking. Once, drinking about 1-2liters helped calm it down.
Make sure you are wearing the minimum amount of clothes that you can.
Eat cooling foods, such as cucumber, watermelon, and avoid foods hot in nature, eg chilli.


All the best,


Joe


----------



## citysleeps5 (Jul 12, 2012)

Anyone else? I'm trying hypnotism right now.


----------



## virgoshoyru (Jul 20, 2015)

I haven't overcome it sorry; rare that I can control it but on occasion my body decides to chill out and I naturally avoid the panic attack. The best thing to do is just get out of the situation, get outside to a place that is quiet and drink lots and listening to a calming mindfulness app. but if im on a train where im trapped i just have to somehow keep myself under control and hope for the best


----------

